# IPAD with Udac



## torcik

Finally got the camera connector kit for my Ipad. Connected my nuforce UDAC via USB connector and voila it works. The ipad powers the Udac and boy does it sound sweet


----------



## zfmduel

sweet hmmm..... can you post a picture?


----------



## punkaroo

SWEET! And at the price of the uDac, it's hard to resist.


----------



## torcik

Here goes. Notice the blue is on. One other thing, the usb connector will no work with the ipod touch


----------



## gregvet

This is very interesting. I will be interested to see if others have success with this setup too. I wasn't planning on getting an iPad but that may have changed with your post!


----------



## torcik

I have no idea if the UDAC bypasses the IPADs internal DAC, I doubt it, but makes a great headphone amp that uses the Ipad as a power source.The Ipad volume contoller is disabled. I am no apple fanboy, but the IPAD has exceeded my expectations.  I use it to surf the web. Pay the extra money to get 3G, for when you are not of range of WiFi. Second, I use it as a book reader. The kindle app is pretty good. Last, I use it as a music player. 
   
  Cheers


----------



## tim3320070

Great mobile toy!


----------



## notmuchcash

Quote: 





torcik said:


> I have no idea if the UDAC bypasses the IPADs internal DAC, I doubt it, but makes a great headphone amp that uses the Ipad as a power source.The Ipad volume contoller is disabled. I am no apple fanboy, but the IPAD has exceeded my expectations.  I use it to surf the web. Pay the extra money to get 3G, for when you are not of range of WiFi. Second, I use it as a book reader. The kindle app is pretty good. Last, I use it as a music player.
> 
> Cheers


 
  It would bypass the DAC in the iPad, because the usb cable wouldn't be set up to carry analog audio. It must be digital for the uDac to work with it. A surprising feature none the less.


----------



## ChicagoNB

Can anyone confirm that this truly carrying a digital signal, not an analog signal. If so, this huge! Thanks


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote: 





chicagonb said:


> Can anyone confirm that this truly carrying a digital signal, not an analog signal. If so, this huge! Thanks


 

 It must be because the uDAC only functions as a USB DAC+amp, not the amp alone.


----------



## cue003

So this USB dac works but has anyone verified if a LOD works? Also are there other amps that connect via USB like this one?


----------



## Sonic 748i

Nice, so the iPad isn't a FAIL after all.


----------



## qusp

guys, this is USB here. it IS digital out, not only can USB NOT carry analogue audio, but the udac doesnt have analogue in. it will work for pretty much any other usb dac that uses the standard usb codec. it will not work with other amps or any amp, only dacs and dac amps with usb input. I wonder if one could also connect one of the new usb 2.0 high rez dacs that dont rely on proprietary drivers, instead using a new protocol that is built into the usb 2.0 spec. certainly does make me want an ipad. I was sitting on the fence before, but this is pretty ground breaking stuff. though I think we will find that the upcoming iphone 4g will do it too, very cool


----------



## feiraron

Quote: 





qusp said:


> it will not work with other amps or any amp, only dacs and dac amps with usb input


 

 the uDAC can be used as a transport with its digital coaxial out...
  ka ching


----------



## Singapura

One of the main reasons I bought an iPad is to use an external DAC. I just hope that someone will come up with a modified camera attachment that doesn't stick out so much. I read that it only works with 16bit DACs but that's okay for me. Now if I only could get my hands on a camera connection kit...


----------



## encg

Wow, I like that A LOT. Enjoy it!


----------



## krmathis

Great news!


----------



## shigzeo

I am looking at one of these... very very looking!


----------



## sumtory

Amazing!  If the new iPhone can do this I can say good bye to my old gears!!!
  Great find!


----------



## qusp

I would say it works with other dacs that arent 16 bit, in fact it has already proven to do so, but perhaps it only outputs 16bit, which kinda sux, but not a deal killer.


----------



## lextek

So if the iPad/camera kit works with DACs.  What amount the limited storage?  I'm spoiled having my whole library on my iPod and have a tough time picking playlists for my iPhone.


----------



## qusp

use the cloud


----------



## Jelle Schrijver

I am predicting that as of 7 june, with the release of OS4 all iPod/iPhone/iPad will support USB dac's. it seems to me that the iPad is currently supporting USB dac's is part of the upcomming OS4 release.


----------



## Jack C

Oh that would be awesome wouldn't it. Deverlopers might chime in to describe whether existing iPod/iPhone dock connectors have pins for a USB host connection. I know it has a USB client interface, that's how it syncs with a computer, but a USB host connection would be the trick.
   
  On the other hand, it also depends on exactly what is in the camera connection kit.  The USB host circuitry could be in that connection kit and not actually inside the iPad. Someone needs to crack it open and see.
   
  Anyone?
   
  Jack


----------



## Nils4FR

So does the ipod touch also support the nuforce? that would be NICE !!!
   
  Btw...I love the solution for the IPAD with the Nuforce and would love to have hooked up like that to my stereo at all time, but how do I charge the IPAD parallel? Is there any solution or do I always have to unhook it to charge then? 
   
  Thanks for any advise !


----------



## Nils4FR

have you guys seen this one?
   
  http://www.ipadforums.net/apple-ipad-news/1103-sneak-peak-sleekgears-ipad-dock.html
   
  It has a USB port. So you could charge and hook up the Nuforce at the same time right?
   
  Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Jelle Schrijver

The Wadia dock apperently uses an USB connection to retrieve the data from an iPod/iPhone, so all iPod families that are supported by the Wadia dock have USB host pins in the dock connector. The problem is that there is a "secret" handshake involved to start up the host service...


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





jelle schrijver said:


> The Wadia dock apperently uses an USB connection to retrieve the data from an iPod/iPhone, so all iPod families that are supported by the Wadia dock have USB host pins in the dock connector. The problem is that there is a "secret" handshake involved to start up the host service...


 

 are you sure? So that means theoretically the ipad camera kit works on the ipod touch.?!


----------



## Jelle Schrijver

@Rafa. The wadia dock uses a special chip to convert USB back to I2S / SPDIF. And seeing that a lot of iPod family members work just fine with the Wadia dock it is just logic. The problem is the handshake. I believe i have read somewhere that the current iPod/iPhone's are not responding to the camera connection kit, but iPad has iOS4 "light" which in theory would allow the camera connection kit to work with every iPod that supports the oncoming iOS4. That's what i am hoping for.


----------



## RAFA

I think iOS4 is out. Could someone try his iPod Touch 3g with the iOS4 and the camera kit, maybe it is working. I hope there is somebody with this constelation of equipment.


----------



## qusp

it apparently doesnt work, someone in the ipad thread tried it, my answer was, 'of course it doesnt work', its not a software thing, its the chipset that is used in the ipad and iphone v4 combined with the new software that is enabling this functionality.


----------



## tazdavid98

Quote: 





qusp said:


> it apparently doesnt work, someone in the ipad thread tried it, my answer was, 'of course it doesnt work', its not a software thing, its the chipset that is used in the ipad and iphone v4 combined with the new software that is enabling this functionality.


 

 I would not be so radical. I would like first to see the inside of the camera kit to check if there is any ACP (authentication coprocessor) from Apple or anything else which would get the digital audio out from the iPad.
   
  If there is, then yes, it's just a software problem and it means Apple didn't allow iPod/iPhone to output digital audio to the camera connector kit.


----------



## qusp

are you suggesting there is a remote possibility there isnt any authentication device in there? of course there is, how else would apple engineer such a thing? they have no need to do any workaround, they own the tech and I think it possible that there is actually a legal requirement for them to include it from the record companies. anyway I do have some on the way and I will be cracking them open, but for other reasons, as I need no convincing that it is simply a device that has been designated as ipad only. now of course perhaps when they jailbreak the iphone v4, its possible that this service could be hijacked. I was more surprised that the iphone v4 didnt work as it uses the same chipset, but the post i replied to was regarding trying it on a touch v3, totally different generation and doesnt have the same media processor/CPU


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





qusp said:


> I would say it works with other dacs that arent 16 bit, in fact it has already proven to do so, but perhaps it only outputs 16bit, which kinda sux, but not a deal killer.


 

 http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/483404/ipad-to-support-usb-audio-interfaces-via-camera-connection-kit/210#post_6728531

```
"We are planning on supporting 24bit in the future. Sample rate is an interesting issue.. up to 48kHz is already supported cleanly."
```


----------



## qusp

^^ excellent I missed that


----------



## Ridleyguy

The camera connection kit is considered to be a Class A USD audio device from what I have read.  I run it directly into my RWA Isabellina HPA and used it with many setups at CanJam.


----------



## grokit

> Whoops, I posted this in the wrong thread anyways, so I moved it.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I found a doohicky that "Allows you to charge your iPad with any computer or USB hub and not just Apple computers", for around $10 shipped:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BoxWave-Apple-iPad-Charging-Adapter/dp/B000FFV1VW/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1280466090&sr=8-2-fkmr1


 

 all that cable is is a USB extender, and a very short one at that, one can already just plug the USB cable into any computer to charge an iPad/iPhone. though in the case of the iPad, it will typically only charge if the screen is off, because most computers cant supply enough juice to charge the iPad at the same time it is being used. the wall adaptor is usually required in this case.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> all that cable is is a USB extender, and a very short one at that, one can already just plug the USB cable into any computer to charge an iPad/iPhone. though in the case of the iPad, it will typically only charge if the screen is off, because most computers cant supply enough juice to charge the iPad at the same time it is being used. the wall adaptor is usually required in this case.


 

 No, it's not just an extender, it increases the power. It's been widely reported that the iPad will not charge from PCs, or older Macs, or from many USB hubs.
   
  "BoxWave's iPad Charging Adapter is the only adapter available that allows charging through any USB port.  You no longer have to be held back by Apple's restriction of not being able to charge your iPad on a standard USB port"


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





grokit said:


> No, it's not just an extender, it mulitplies the power. It's been widely reported that the iPad will not charge from PCs, or older Macs, or from many USB hubs.
> 
> "BoxWave's iPad Charging Adapter is the only adapter available that allows charging through any USB port.  You no longer have to be held back by Apple's restriction of not being able to charge your iPad on a standard USB port"


 
  by definition you cannot multiply power. the only thing stopping those computers from not charging the ipad is a lack of current available at the USB port, and in the cases ive seen, its only when the screen is on, if you turn off the screen and come back later, the percentage of charge on the iPad will have increased.
   
  also, i would not blindly trust the manufacturers advertising lines...to be frank, it looks like its just a USB extender...unless they put some magic power multiplier in there on the female end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  but i guess its your money


----------



## grokit

*According to Apple:*
   
*"*Some USB 2.0 ports and accessories do not provide enough power to charge iPad. When this occurs the message "Not Charging" appears in the status bar next to the battery icon."
   
  I've also tried the iPad with certain iPod wall chargers and gotten that message. The issue is fully explained here, and there is a great discussion about it here.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





grokit said:


> *According to Apple:*
> 
> *"*Some USB 2.0 ports and accessories do not provide enough power to charge iPad. When this occurs the message "Not Charging" appears in the status bar next to the battery icon."
> 
> I've also tried the iPad with certain iPod wall chargers and gotten that message. The issue is fully explained here, and there is a great discussion about it here.


 

 im not denying the issue. but as bigshot stated in the other thread, it will charge when the screen is off, but you wont be able to know if its charging unless you leave it for a while and come back to it.
   
  what im taking issue with is whether that USB extension cable will actually make a difference, by placing it between the 30pin to usb cable the ipad comes with...which i doubt.
   
  going from
  Computer -> USB female/30 pin dock connector -> iPad
  to
  computer -> magical USB extension cable -> USB female/30 pin dock connector -> iPad
   
  is not going to make a difference...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> im not denying the issue. but as bigshot stated in the other thread, it will charge when the screen is off, but you wont be able to know if its charging unless you leave it for a while and come back to it.
> 
> what im taking issue with is whether that USB extension cable will actually make a difference, by placing it between the 30pin to usb cable the ipad comes with...which i doubt.
> 
> ...


 
   
  If you bothered to read about anyone's actual experiences with this issue you would find out that it will only charge off of _certain_ USB ports when the screen is off, not all PCs and hubs will work this way.
   
  I am not sure why you felt the need to attack my post, which was just intended to share some news about a new, useful, and inexpensive product for the iPad. As you have never tried this device, you are just speculating against it, which is known as "trolling".
   
  The only person that has used it and written about it, the reviewer on Amazon, testifies that this device works exactly as promised; that is known as "making a difference". If it's just an extension cable, then why make it so short, and advertise it as something else?
   
  I know what Big Shot is talking about as I have experienced it myself, where the iPad won't charge until it goes to sleep. Like I said ^, it only works this way off of certain ports and hubs, and on some it will not charge at all, regardless if the screen is off or on or the iPad is asleep or awake.
   
  "The problem, says Apple, is that some USB 2.0 ports and accessories don't provide enough juice for charge the iPad. And in some cases, the iPad will charge, but only when it's in turned off or in Sleep mode."
   
  Additionally, the device is not "magical"; it _is_ possible to regenerate USB power using small DC-DC converter chips, like the MAX8614, which is used to regenerate increased voltage from USB 5V, all the way up to 24V.
   
  My apologies to all regarding how off-topic this exchange has become. This wasn't the right thread to post this device in the first place as it has nothing to do with the uDac.
   
  I suggest you read the links I have supplied before commenting any further, and if you must please do so in bigshot's "other thread"; peace out


----------

